# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Getting Certificate error when loading www.google.com?

## blakemckenna

I have www.google.com set as my home page. I just tried clicking on the "Home" icon of IE and it gave me the following screen (see screenshot).

What do I need to do to restore google as my homepage?

Thanks,

----------

